

Implicit require in node.js - friggeri
http://webreflection.blogspot.com/2011/10/implicit-require-in-nodejs.html

======
jscheel
Good idea! The only concern I have is that you are requiring additional logic
checks every time you use it. Have you run any benchmarks to see what kind of
performance hit you are getting?

~~~
friggeri
I'm not the author, just thought the idea was pretty nice.

